# Das verkaufen von Spielen eines Origin/ Steam Accounts IST ERLAUBT!



## Kahashi (11. Dezember 2012)

*Das verkaufen von Spielen eines Origin/ Steam Accounts IST LEGAL!*

Bin gerade auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen:

http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9316018-verkaufe-meinen-battlefield-3-account.html

Ich weiß dass es in dem Thread um das verkaufen des kompletten Accounts geht, man hätte dem Threadersteller aber darauf hinweisen können, dass er das Spiel ohne den Account problemlos verkaufen darf.

Wer es noch nicht weiß: Der Europäische Gerichtshof hat entschieden, dass man Spiele von seinem Origin/ Steam Account völlig legal verkaufen darf:

Deutsch:

EuGH zu Oracle vs. UsedSoft: Gebrauchte Software darf verkauft werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Englisch:

European Court of Justice Ruling: Digital Games Can Be Resold | GamePolitics

Es ist somit vollkommen legitim, Spiele von seinem Origin, Steam etc. Account zu verkaufen.

MfG


----------



## Worrel (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist nur, daß es ebenso erlaubt ist, Software an Accounts zu binden. Deine Quelle sagt aber eben nichts über Accounts aus.
Und somit ist fraglich, ob das eben auch für accountgebundene Software gilt.

Womit wir das selbe Problem wie bei kopiergeschützten Musik CDs haben, von denen man sich zwar Sicherheitskopien machen, aber deren Koperschutz man nicht überwinden darf.


----------



## hifumi (11. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn man Steam Spiele verkaufen dürfte, frage ich mich wie man das anstellen soll, wenn das Programm nicht die Möglichkeit bietet einzelne Spiele an andere zu übertragen. Das einzige was man machen kann ist, jedes Spiel auf einem seperaten Account zu haben.

Ich denke, Valve könnte ja eine gewisse Gebühr für jeden Verkauf eines Steam Spiels einstreichen. Damit die Leute nicht ewig Spiele hin und her schieben je nachdem wer sie gerade spielen möchte.
Auch eine Idee: Die Einnahmen kommen beim Verkäufer in's Steam Wallet, können dann also nur für weitere Spiele auf Steam genutzt werden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, daß es ebenso erlaubt ist, Software an Accounts zu binden.


 
Genau da liegt der Hund begraben 

Und deshalb hat das oben genannte Urteil keinen Einfluß auf Steam, Origin, etc.
Trotz EuGH-Urteil: Kein Gebrauchthandel für Steam - 11.07.2012 - ComputerBase

Du kannst die Spiele-DVDs / Steam-Keys natürlich weiterverkaufen - nur kann der Käufer die Spiele nicht aktivieren da sie an deinen Account gebunden sind.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Dezember 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Hund begraben


 Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war die Begründung, dass man Accounts hier im PC Games Forum nicht verkaufen darf vor allem, dass es zu einer Sperre des Accounts führen kann.

Also selbst wenn es rechtlich in Deutschland legal wäre Accounts zu verkaufen, würde man es zumindest im PCG Forum alleine schon aus diesem Grund wohl trotzdem nicht zulassen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2012)

nja, und vorallem geht man auch bei einer eher unsicheren Rechtslage auch eher auf Nummer sicher


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt da zwei unterschiedliche Entscheidungen. Die eine besagt, dass diese Accountbindung wie bei Steam etc. rechtmäßig ist, die andere besagt, dass man Spiele weiterverkaufen darf. Da sind also zwei Sachen die sich beißen und man einfach da mal abwarten muss.
Aktuell sieht es dann wohl so aus, dass du ein (Download)-Spiel weiterverkaufen kannst, aber nur, wenn es nicht an einen Account gebunden ist. Das heißt Steam- und Originspiele dürfen demnach nicht verkauft werden.


----------



## soul4ever (5. April 2014)

Weiß jmd wie nun der aktuelle Stand ist? Ich hab meinen Co verkauft,bin langsam zu alt und keine zeit mehr zum zocken. Will meinen ganzen Origin Account mit Login,pw. Und Mail Adresse verkaufen. FIFA 13 , bf3,bf4 etc.

Darf ich das denn jetzt, hier im Forum oder sonst wo?


----------



## Onlinestate (5. April 2014)

Gilt immer noch das gleiche. Die Verbraucherschützer sind erst vor kurzem wieder vor Gericht gescheitert: http://www.golem.de/news/urteilsbeg...-von-accounts-verbieten-darf-1403-105327.html


----------

